# NW OOM 2015 Results



## Vikingman (Oct 15, 2015)

Had a couple of spare hours so had trek through the various threads and collated what I could. (NB Not trying to tread on anyone's toes with this)

Came up with the following results. 

Reading between the lines I suspect that a few other games have taken place so just add them below and I'll update it.

Not all results show the points so I've not included them.

Group A

Huds beat Querty
Junior beat Querty
Querty beat NW Jocko
Huds beat Val
Val beat Junior
Val halved with NW Jocko
NW Jocko beat Junior

Still to play:

Querty v Val
Huds v Junior
Huds v NW Jocko

Group B

Birchy beat Garry in Derry
Garry in Derry beat Stevelev
Garry in Derry beat GregBWFC
Stevelev beat Stu C

Still to play:

Garry in Derry v Stu C
Stu C v Birchy
Stu C v GregBWFC
Birchy v Stevelev
Birchy v GregBWFC
Stevelev v GregBWFC

Group C

Louise beat Liverbirdie
Odvan beat Liverbirdie
Podgster beat Duffers
Podgster beat Odvan
Duffers beat Louise

Still to play:

Liverbirdie v Podgster
Liverbirdie v Duffers
Podgster v Louise
Duffers v Odvan
Louise v Odvan

Group D

Dave Mc1 beat Scouser
Vikingman beat Bluewolf
Bluewolf beat Dave Mc1
Vikingman halved with Peterlav
Vikingman beat Dave Mc1
Peterlav halved with Dave Mc1

Still to play:

Scouser v Bluewolf
Scouser v Vikingman
Scouser v Peterlav
Bluewolf v Peterlav


----------



## Odvan (Oct 15, 2015)

Group A

Huds beat Querty
Junior beat Querty
Querty beat NW Jocko
Huds beat Val
Val beat Junior
Val halved with NW Jocko
NW Jocko beat Junior

Still to play:

Querty v Val
Huds v Junior
Huds v NW Jocko

Group B

Birchy beat Garry in Derry
Garry in Derry beat Stevelev
Garry in Derry beat GregBWFC
Stevelev beat Stu C

Still to play:

Garry in Derry v Stu C
Stu C v Birchy
Stu C v GregBWFC
Birchy v Stevelev
Birchy v GregBWFC
Stevelev v GregBWFC

Group C

Louise beat Liverbirdie
Odvan beat Liverbirdie
Podgster beat Duffers
Podgster beat Odvan
Odvan beat Duffers
Duffers beat Louise
Duffers beat Liverbirdie

Still to play:

Liverbirdie v Podgster
Podgster v Louise
Louise v Odvan

Group D

Dave Mc1 beat Scouser
Vikingman beat Bluewolf
Bluewolf beat Dave Mc1
Vikingman halved with Peterlav
Vikingman beat Dave Mc1
Peterlav halved with Dave Mc1

Still to play:

Scouser v Bluewolf
Scouser v Vikingman
Scouser v Peterlav
Bluewolf v Peterlav


----------



## Junior (Oct 15, 2015)

Huds gave me a beating around Davyhulme !!!


----------



## Odvan (Oct 15, 2015)

Group A

Huds beat Querty
Junior beat Querty
Querty beat NW Jocko
Huds beat Val
Val beat Junior
Val halved with NW Jocko
NW Jocko beat Junior
Huds beat Junior

*Still to play:

Querty v Val
Huds v NW Jocko*

Group B

Birchy beat Garry in Derry
Garry in Derry beat Stevelev
Garry in Derry beat GregBWFC
Stevelev beat Stu C

*Still to play:

Garry in Derry v Stu C
Stu C v Birchy
Stu C v GregBWFC
Birchy v Stevelev
Birchy v GregBWFC
Stevelev v GregBWFC*

Group C

Louise beat Liverbirdie
Odvan beat Liverbirdie
Podgster beat Duffers
Podgster beat Odvan
Odvan beat Duffers
Duffers beat Louise
Duffers beat Liverbirdie

*Still to play:

Liverbirdie v Podgster
Podgster v Louise
Louise v Odvan*

Group D

Dave Mc1 beat Scouser
Vikingman beat Bluewolf
Bluewolf beat Dave Mc1
Vikingman halved with Peterlav
Vikingman beat Dave Mc1
Peterlav halved with Dave Mc1

*Still to play:

Scouser v Bluewolf
Scouser v Vikingman
Scouser v Peterlav
Bluewolf v Peterlav*


----------



## stevelev (Oct 15, 2015)

Is this the final points make up or are we still to play to finish if poss?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



Group A

Huds beat Querty
Junior beat Querty
Querty beat NW Jocko
Huds beat Val
Val beat Junior
Val halved with NW Jocko
NW Jocko beat Junior
Huds beat Junior

*Still to play:

Querty v Val
Huds v NW Jocko*

Group B

Birchy beat Garry in Derry
Garry in Derry beat Stevelev
Garry in Derry beat GregBWFC
Stevelev beat Stu C

*Still to play:

Garry in Derry v Stu C
Stu C v Birchy
Stu C v GregBWFC
Birchy v Stevelev
Birchy v GregBWFC
Stevelev v GregBWFC*

Group C

Louise beat Liverbirdie
Odvan beat Liverbirdie
Podgster beat Duffers
Podgster beat Odvan
Odvan beat Duffers
Duffers beat Louise
Duffers beat Liverbirdie

*Still to play:

Liverbirdie v Podgster
Podgster v Louise
Louise v Odvan*

Group D

Dave Mc1 beat Scouser
Vikingman beat Bluewolf
Bluewolf beat Dave Mc1
Vikingman halved with Peterlav
Vikingman beat Dave Mc1
Peterlav halved with Dave Mc1

*Still to play:

Scouser v Bluewolf
Scouser v Vikingman
Scouser v Peterlav
Bluewolf v Peterlav*



Click to expand...

I beat Huds, all my games played 

Stu C beat Birchy the same round


----------



## Odvan (Oct 15, 2015)

Louise, can you play next Thursday (22nd), just after lunch. I'm off, dentists at 11:30 and then free thereafter.

Podge, Pete, if either of ya so happen to be free, wanna double up ...so we can get em played?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 15, 2015)

I beat birchy.   


Still to play big Stu.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 15, 2015)

Group A

Huds beat Querty
Junior beat Querty
Querty beat NW Jocko
Huds beat Val
Val beat Junior
Val halved with NW Jocko
NW Jocko beat Junior
Huds beat Junior
NW Jocko beat Huds

*Still to play:

Querty v Val
*

Group B

Garry in Derry beat Stevelev
Garry in Derry beat GregBWFC
Stevelev beat Stu C
Stu C beat Birchy
GaryInDerry beat Birchy

*Still to play:

Garry in Derry v Stu C
Stu C v GregBWFC
Birchy v Stevelev
Birchy v GregBWFC
Stevelev v GregBWFC*

Group C

Louise beat Liverbirdie
Odvan beat Liverbirdie
Podgster beat Duffers
Podgster beat Odvan
Odvan beat Duffers
Duffers beat Louise
Duffers beat Liverbirdie

*Still to play:

Liverbirdie v Podgster
Podgster v Louise
Louise v Odvan*

Group D

Dave Mc1 beat Scouser
Vikingman beat Bluewolf
Bluewolf beat Dave Mc1
Vikingman halved with Peterlav
Vikingman beat Dave Mc1
Peterlav halved with Dave Mc1

*Still to play:

Scouser v Bluewolf
Scouser v Vikingman
Scouser v Peterlav
Bluewolf v Peterlav*


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Louise, can you play next Thursday (22nd), just after lunch. I'm off, dentists at 11:30 and then free thereafter.

Podge, Pete, if either of ya so happen to be free, wanna double up ...so we can get em played?
		
Click to expand...

No chance of midweek at the mo. I could play this saturday early though.

Unless it was well worth it, and could book a half day off......


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 15, 2015)

Have sent some feelers out about possible finals, looks like we are a way off yet.

One suggestion would be to play Formby Hall Saturday / Formby Sunday or even Formby Hall both days. Acts as an early season meet and gives everyone time to finish off games.

Target weekend would be about 2nd/3rd weekend in February to coincide with Half Term.

If there's enough interest, if we can sort the scores, and sort everyones entry money payment (I have no idea if I've paid!!) would be happy to do the running around.

Now for the massive caveat....

+++ Am conscious that others have set the OOM up and DO NOT want to step on anybody's toes. Just trying to help move things along if others don't have time. If there's something already cooking then happy to step out the kitchen! +++

Phew! :blah:


----------



## Odvan (Oct 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No chance of midweek at the mo. I could play this saturday early though.

Unless it was well worth it, and could book a half day off......
		
Click to expand...

As everybody knows, a round with me is well worth half a days annual leave.

Cant do Saturday though as I'm entertaining the filth.


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 22, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No chance of midweek at the mo. I could play this saturday early though.

Unless it was well worth it, and could book a half day off......
		
Click to expand...

Peter,

Obviously a bit late as I haven't seen this. You free for a game this weekend?


----------



## Vikingman (Nov 4, 2015)

Played today 04/11/15 at Lee Park.

Vikingman 54+20=74 beat Scouser 29 5&3.

Got off to a decent start and managed to pull clear on the front nine.

Back nine was very much nip and tuck.

A very enjoyable day, Ian was, as ever, very good company and to be fair he had very little luck early on.

That completes all my games in the group stage.


----------



## stevelev (Nov 5, 2015)

Andygreg or Birchy and chance of a knock in the coming weekends


----------



## Val (Nov 5, 2015)

How many games are to be played? I didn't get to play qwerty from our group.

Is it worth giving it till Feb/Mar to finish this with a finals day? I feel it lost its way a bit this year as we didn't have Birchy pushing us (for whatever his reasons were).

**Sorry Craig, I didn't notice your earlier suggestion


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 6, 2015)

Val said:



			How many games are to be played? I didn't get to play qwerty from our group.

Is it worth giving it till Feb/Mar to finish this with a finals day? I feel it lost its way a bit this year as we didn't have Birchy pushing us (for whatever his reasons were).

**Sorry Craig, I didn't notice your earlier suggestion
		
Click to expand...

Alright Val :thup:  Sorry we didn't get our game in mate. It'd be good to play it as I think that would finish our group off.

Im due a day off so if your in the area over the coming weeks we could maybe sort something out one afternoon if your not too busy.
No worries if not though, if it does go into next year that'd give us plenty of time :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 6, 2015)

If it does go into next year could maybe look at another Formby meet on their winter rate for the finals day?

I'm happy to contact the club to try and organise it etc if people think that's a goer?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 6, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			If it does go into next year could maybe look at another Formby meet on their winter rate for the finals day?

I'm happy to contact the club to try and organise it etc if people think that's a goer?
		
Click to expand...

Thats a good idea Iain, if it was a goer though I reckon we'd have to get it sorted soonish, judging by booking this coming weekend its looks v popular. 
The only other issue is getting groups of 4.
To be honest mate I'd be happy with anywhere out on the coast at a reasonable price.




even Fleetwood 



seriously though, it'd be good to get a everyone together for a game. it's been a while..


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll try to see what winter rates are available on the Fylde/Southport coasts for a society booking in Feb/March then :thup:

Loads of choice so sure we can get somewhere, I'll post back on here anything I find.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah i think the final will have to be March for the OOM 2015*/2016*

Theres a lot of games yet to be played!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm off work Friday 20/11/15 and Friday 27/11/15 so if anyone fancies a knock, or podge wants to play his match on a day out somewhere.

I'm sure some have to use some hols up by the end of the year, so there may be some cheap fourball offers on at courses somewhere.
I wonder if SandA, Caldy or anywhere like that have midweek deals?


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm off work Friday 20/11/15 and Friday 27/11/15 so if anyone fancies a knock, or podge wants to play his match on a day out somewhere.

I'm sure some have to use some hols up by the end of the year, so there may be some cheap fourball offers on at courses somewhere.
I wonder if SandA, Caldy or anywhere like that have midweek deals?
		
Click to expand...

Peter, the 27th could be an option. You got anywhere specific in mind?

Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 7, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Peter, the 27th could be an option. You got anywhere specific in mind?

Anyone else fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

I fancy this fellas :thup: 
Let us know if you've got anything in mind.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 7, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I fancy this fellas :thup: 
Let us know if you've got anything in mind.
		
Click to expand...

IF it's 27th, AND S&A would be interested in making up the 4.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

S and A are still about Â£65, looked at Lytham also, but a few bob.

Conwy is a decent price and Royal Liverpool is Â£50........for Cheshire card holders - I could see if they'll allow lancashire union cards for the same deal. Caldy is only about Â£35.

St. annes has an open on, saying two spaces, but if they'll allow the four of us on.....could check.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2015)

Im just collating the results i can find for this. Will post up so people can see what is left to play etc.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2015)

Games left to play :-

Liverbirdie - 1 (Podge)
Peterlav - 2 (Scouser, Bluewolf)
Birchy - 2 (Gregbwfc, Stevelev)
Vikingman - 0
Gregbwfc - 2 (Birchy, Stevelev)
Garyinderry - 1 (StuC)
StuC - 1 (Garyinderry)
NWJocko - 1 (Huds)
Qwerty - 1 (Val)
Val - 1 (Qwerty)
Podge - 2 (Liverbirdie, Louise)
Louise - 2 (Podge, Odvan)
Odvan - 1 (Louise)
Huds - 2 (NWJocko, Junior)
Junior - 1 (Huds)
Stevelev - 2 (Birchy, Gregbwfc)
Scouser - 2 (Peterlav, Bluewolf)
Davemc - 0
Duffers - 0
Bluewolf - 2 (Scouser, Peterlav)

Can people please check and let me know if i have missed any games?


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Games left to play :-

Liverbirdie - 1 (Podge)
Peterlav - 2 (Scouser, Bluewolf)
Birchy - 2 (Gregbwfc, Stevelev)
Vikingman - 0
Gregbwfc - 2 (Birchy, Stevelev)
Garyinderry - 1 (StuC)
StuC - 1 (Garyinderry)
NWJocko - 1 (Huds)
Qwerty - 1 (Val)
Val - 1 (Qwerty)
Podge - 2 (Liverbirdie, Louise)
Louise - 2 (Podge, Odvan)
Odvan - 1 (Louise)
Huds - 2 (NWJocko, Junior)
Junior - 1 (Huds)
Stevelev - 2 (Birchy, Gregbwfc)
Scouser - 2 (Peterlav, Bluewolf)
Davemc - 0
Duffers - 0
Bluewolf - 2 (Scouser, Peterlav)

Can people please check and let me know if i have missed any games?
		
Click to expand...

I've played Huds mate, I won 2&1 if memory serves correctly, will dig out the picture of the scorecard :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 7, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I've played Huds mate, I won 2&1 if memory serves correctly, will dig out the picture of the scorecard :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Concur, you beat me for sure.  I thought we shook on 16, though was a while ago.

Andy & I played with you at your place Scott.  No idea what the score was but I edged it

Was.done by July so hard to remember !


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			S and A are still about Â£65, looked at Lytham also, but a few bob.

Conwy is a decent price and Royal Liverpool is Â£50........for Cheshire card holders - I could see if they'll allow lancashire union cards for the same deal. Caldy is only about Â£35.

St. annes has an open on, saying two spaces, but if they'll allow the four of us on.....could check.
		
Click to expand...

Royal Liverpool would be double boss. Have lancs card but failed the tweed test for a Cheshire one. 

Would pay the winter rate too if they don't take Lancs cards. 

Not sure I could justify a day off to play the others as already played.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Concur, you beat me for sure.  I thought we shook on 16, though was a while ago.

Andy & I played with you at your place Scott.  No idea what the score was but I edged it

Was.done by July so hard to remember !
		
Click to expand...

Found the you vs Junior one. If i can get the score from you vs Jocko that will tie everything up :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2015)

Games left to play :-

Liverbirdie - 1 (Podge)
Peterlav - 2 (Scouser, Bluewolf)
Birchy - 2 (Gregbwfc, Stevelev)
Vikingman - 0
Gregbwfc - 2 (Birchy, Stevelev)
Garyinderry - 1 (StuC)
StuC - 1 (Garyinderry)
 NWJocko - 0
Qwerty - 1 (Val)
Val - 1 (Qwerty)
Podge - 2 (Liverbirdie, Louise)
Louise - 2 (Podge, Odvan)
Odvan - 1 (Louise)
Huds - 0
Junior - 0
Stevelev - 2 (Birchy, Gregbwfc)
Scouser - 2 (Peterlav, Bluewolf)
Davemc - 0
Duffers - 0
 Bluewolf - 2 (Scouser, Peterlav)

Can people please check and let me know if i have missed any games?


----------



## Odvan (Nov 7, 2015)

Is everything ok Birchy?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Is everything ok Birchy? 

Click to expand...

Birchy is back


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Birchy is back 

Click to expand...

Good to see you posting mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Birchy is back 

Click to expand...

Good to see you back and hopefully you are back on the golf course as well :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2015)

Val said:



			Good to see you posting mate
		
Click to expand...

Got the bug back after a bit of a break :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got the bug back after a bit of a break :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You must have had an ESR, and your back up to 19..........


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Concur, you beat me for sure.  I thought we shook on 16, though was a while ago.

Andy & I played with you at your place Scott.  No idea what the score was but I edged it

Was.done by July so hard to remember !
		
Click to expand...

Did we play the same day Stu and Birchy did at my place?

I have memories of helicoptering clubs everywhere!! :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Did we play the same day Stu and Birchy did at my place?

I have memories of helicoptering clubs everywhere!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Surely not "Air wolf" Birchy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 8, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Did we play the same day Stu and Birchy did at my place?

I have memories of helicoptering clubs everywhere!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha yes we did. Hud's throwing was very weak and feminine


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Surely not "Air wolf" Birchy.

Click to expand...

No it was definitely not him....


----------



## Junior (Nov 8, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Concur, you beat me for sure.  I thought we shook on 16, though was a while ago.

Andy & I played with you at your place Scott.  No idea what the score was but I edged it

Was.done by July so hard to remember !
		
Click to expand...

You smashed it !


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha yes we did. Hud's throwing was very weak and feminine 

Click to expand...

True. Embarrassing on several levels.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 8, 2015)

Junior said:



			You smashed it !
		
Click to expand...

Or caught you on a bad day!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 8, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Louise, can you play next Thursday (22nd), just after lunch. I'm off, dentists at 11:30 and then free thereafter.

Podge, Pete, if either of ya so happen to be free, wanna double up ...so we can get em played?
		
Click to expand...


Yes I can.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 8, 2015)

Next Thursday isn't the 22nd


----------



## Odvan (Nov 8, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Next Thursday isn't the 22nd
		
Click to expand...

It was in October.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 8, 2015)

ooops!  I thought this thread had only been started this weekend


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			No it was definitely not him....
		
Click to expand...

Sweary Birchy made an appearance on the back 9 though when you were winning every hole!! 

Any idea when we played it? Can't find anything about it for the scores etc......


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Odvan said:



			It was in October.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahhaha  :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Sweary Birchy made an appearance on the back 9 though when you were winning every hole!! 

Any idea when we played it? Can't find anything about it for the scores etc......
		
Click to expand...

Think i remember the one now, i think ive got the scorecard somewhere.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Surely not "Air wolf" Birchy.

Click to expand...

Not got the energy to do that sort of thing nowadays


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			S and A are still about Â£65, looked at Lytham also, but a few bob.

Conwy is a decent price and Royal Liverpool is Â£50........for Cheshire card holders - I could see if they'll allow lancashire union cards for the same deal. Caldy is only about Â£35.

St. annes has an open on, saying two spaces, but if they'll allow the four of us on.....could check.
		
Click to expand...

Im easy mate, Conwy is a bit Far for me but other than that I'm happy anywhere that's on Greens & no mats.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 8, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Im easy mate, Conwy is a bit Far for me but other than that I'm happy anywhere that's on Greens & no mats.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fair does. I'll bell Royal Liverpool this week, if they extend the Cheshire card to the Lancs ones, I fancy that for Â£50.

I take it you are all card carrying members of the LGU.......if not, you should be!!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 8, 2015)

I am


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fair does. I'll bell Royal Liverpool this week, if they extend the Cheshire card to the Lancs ones, I fancy that for Â£50.

I take it you are all card carrying members of the LGU.......if not, you should be!!

Click to expand...

Sadly they only take Cheshire Union ones for the Â£50 option. itS Â£90 for us which is too rich for me.

Suggestions? Formby,Caldy, St. Anne's, west lances at 200 per four all. I'll look at others ...would we have a fourball?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sadly they only take Cheshire Union ones for the Â£50 option. itS Â£90 for us which is too rich for me.

Suggestions? Formby,Caldy, St. Anne's, west lances at 200 per four all. I'll look at others ...would we have a fourball?
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate. If Im being Picky I wouldn't mind another crack at West Lancs or Formby. I love Caldy but I can imagine it being awkward getting over to the Wirral on a weekday.
Ive also got a Recip'  at Ormskirk which I'd chuck in to bring the overall cost down but I think It'll take a decent Dry spell to sort the inland courses out after all this rain we're having.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			No worries mate. If Im being Picky I wouldn't mind another crack at West Lancs or Formby. I love Caldy but I can imagine it being awkward getting over to the Wirral on a weekday.
Ive also got a Recip'  at Ormskirk which I'd chuck in to bring the overall cost down but I think It'll take a decent Dry spell to sort the inland courses out after all this rain we're having.
		
Click to expand...

Thumbs up for West Lancs & Formby


----------



## Junior (Nov 9, 2015)

When you thinking of playing ??

Mind you, us Cheshire boys could jump on Royal Liverpool ......wot wot wot


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

Junior said:



			When you thinking of playing ??

Mind you, us Cheshire boys could jump on Royal Liverpool ......wot wot wot    

Click to expand...

27/11. 

Will still happily play RL and pay full whack, even if it is with you toffs.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2015)

I can't do the 27th unless its in about 10 am, I have something on that evening. Not up for paying Â£90 for RL though.


----------



## Val (Nov 9, 2015)

Can't do anything this side of 2016 however RL for Â£50 in the new year could work especially as I too have a Cheshire county card :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

Peter La. Can ring West Lanc & Formby tomorrow if you like as I've been spared a trip to fancy London and will have some time.

To Pete & Dave. How does half ten tee sound and can anyone get hold of Podge tonight to confirm?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Peter La. Can ring West Lanc & Formby tomorrow if you like as I've been spared a trip to fancy London and will have some time.

To Pete & Dave. How does half ten tee sound and can anyone get hold of Podge tonight to confirm?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, or earlier to help Louise - it does depend if they only do it as a fourball price of not (I know Formby's deal only offers this).  Sandiway's deal is a "day ticket" for Â£60 , so if going for that, better than the Â£45 round price. See if you can talk S and A into a deal.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2015)

10.30 would be ok.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

So I thought 4 ball was, based on order of take up.

You 
Podge
Dave
I

If there's an OOM game that can be had out of me dropping out, for Louise to jump in, will happily stand down.

I can't be bothered haggling around for deals to be honest, the price is the price, I have nothing to offer in return other than donating a few balls to the farther reaches of the course!

Am only in for West Lancs or Formby. If neither do a 5 ball deal again, its either first 4 to pay or im happy to stand down to make it a 4 ball. Obvs won't be booking and paying in this scenario!

Not interested in playing more than 18 holes at Sandiway so not an option.  If others want to do, happy to stand down.

Hope doesn't read abrasive, just putting cards on table as have had a woeful day of p1ssing around at work!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			So I thought 4 ball was, based on order of take up.

You 
Podge
Dave
I

If there's an OOM game that can be had out of me dropping out, for Louise to jump in, will happily stand down.

I can't be bothered haggling around for deals to be honest, the price is the price, I have nothing to offer in return other than donating a few balls to the farther reaches of the course!

Am only in for West Lancs or Formby. If neither do a 5 ball deal again, its either first 4 to pay or im happy to stand down to make it a 4 ball. Obvs won't be booking and paying in this scenario!

Not interested in playing more than 18 holes at Sandiway so not an option.  If others want to do, happy to stand down.

Hope doesn't read abrasive, just putting cards on table as have had a woeful day of p1ssing around at work!
		
Click to expand...

Some deals are fourballs - some arent.

Whatever.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whatever.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what that means?


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2015)

Forget me, I thought I had to play Huds, but its Odvan!!!! 2nd blonde moment today.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Forget me, I thought I had to play Huds, but its Odvan!!!! 2nd blonde moment today.
		
Click to expand...

Lou. 

Self employed so happy to drop out as well. Wpuld only really be able to justify a day off to myself to play the courses I signed up to.

If everyone else wants to shop round then go for it. Pretty easy about it to be honest!

A repeat of our last putt draw last year would be fun! Even with the shredded nerves!

Catch up soon

Craig


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2015)

Its ok, I was just going to do it for the OOM, I am going out in the early evening so I would be rushing anyway.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 10, 2015)

Formby 200 / 4 ball. Soup & sandwiches thrown in. 

West Lancashire 200 / 4 ball. Bacon & coffee thrown in. They have a few tee times before 10am.

Sandiway 45 / pp / round or 60 / pp / day. No restrictions around # peeps. 

Will try S&A this afternoon. Looks like 65 / pp, Â£5 catering voucher thrown in.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm happy with West Lancs on the 27th but after thinking about it do you have to pay upfront with these deals?
If so I think I leave it for now. I'm just a little dubious about shelling out Â£50 then it lashing down all day.

Im going to book the day off though and definately up for a game(Weather permitting) if Theres no tee times available closer to the time always got Pleasington as back up, probably Ormskirk too,I think its Â£30 iirc :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm happy with West Lancs on the 27th but after thinking about it do you have to pay upfront with these deals?
If so I think I leave it for now. I'm just a little dubious about shelling out Â£50 then it lashing down all day.

Im going to book the day off though and definately up for a game(Weather permitting) if Theres no tee times available closer to the time always got Pleasington as back up, probably Ormskirk too,I think its Â£30 iirc :thup:
		
Click to expand...

West Lancs  is Â£20 deposit pp.  Rest are up front.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 11, 2015)

Long range forecast doesn't bode well now I've checked. 

Not committing any dough,  or holidays for that matter,  works for me


----------



## stevelev (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome back Birchy, any chance of us getting a game in in the near future?  I have a fourball we could use for a meet at Worlsey if you like, will need to prebook, and also work it with work or a weekend.  If poss do a 3 ay tie with Andy

Cant do 
21st Nov as in comp at home track. 
28th or 29th Nov  away
11th or 12th Dec away

Cheers


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 11, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Formby 200 / 4 ball. Soup & sandwiches thrown in. 

West Lancashire 200 / 4 ball. Bacon & coffee thrown in. They have a few tee times before 10am.

Sandiway 45 / pp / round or 60 / pp / day. No restrictions around # peeps. 

Will try S&A this afternoon. Looks like 65 / pp, Â£5 catering voucher thrown in.
		
Click to expand...

Just catching up on this thread - don't check daily.

Happy with any of the options offered up so far when looking at a 4ball price somewhere. I have purposely kept the 27th free from 'meetings' so let me know where's the front runners.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2015)

I've now had a change of circumstances - I won't be off work now.


----------

